# [SOLVED] Gluster client help

## BlueFusion

Hello,

I have Gluster 4.0.2 running on a cluster of Void Linux servers.  I can connect to them no problem from other Void Linux devices, but from Gentoo, I can not get it to work.

 *Quote:*   

> area51 /var/log/glusterfs # mount -t glusterfs 10.1.4.2:/storage /mnt/test
> 
> Mount failed. Please check the log file for more details.
> 
> area51 /var/log/glusterfs # cat mnt-test.log
> ...

 

```
area51 ~ # gluster --version; echo; ifconfig

glusterfs 4.0.0

Repository revision: git://git.gluster.org/glusterfs.git

Copyright (c) 2006-2016 Red Hat, Inc. <https://www.gluster.org/>

GlusterFS comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.

It is licensed to you under your choice of the GNU Lesser

General Public License, version 3 or any later version (LGPLv3

or later), or the GNU General Public License, version 2 (GPLv2),

in all cases as published by the Free Software Foundation.

eth2: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 10.1.10.10  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 10.1.10.255

        ether 00:02:c9:53:59:2c  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 1215423  bytes 1474867689 (1.3 GiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 598876  bytes 45080005 (42.9 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

eth2.4: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 10.1.4.10  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 10.1.4.255

        ether 00:02:c9:53:59:2c  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 70962  bytes 12770417 (12.1 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 65048  bytes 4680943 (4.4 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        loop  txqueuelen 1000  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 8676  bytes 697569 (681.2 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 8676  bytes 697569 (681.2 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

Pinging the servers to client and client to servers using hostname works 100% of the time with the 10.1.4.10 (client) address being in the servers' /etc/hosts file.

```
proton ~ # cat /etc/hosts

#

# /etc/hosts: static lookup table for host names

#

#<ip-address>           <hostname.domain.org>   <hostname>

127.0.0.1               localhost.localdomain   localhost

::1                     localhost.localdomain   localhost ip6-localhost

10.1.4.10               area51  area51.localdomain

10.1.10.12              zenith-eth      zenith-eth.localdomain

10.1.10.13              zenith  zenith.localdomain

10.1.6.30               iris    iris.localdomain

10.1.4.2                neutron

10.1.4.3                proton

10.1.4.9                arbiter

# End of file
```

Additionally, I disabled IPv6 with sysctl -w net.ipv6.conf.all.disable_ipv6=1 on all servers and the problem client which made no difference.

----------

## BlueFusion

I found out it was a simple solution.

USE="-ipv6" emerge glusterfs

This does not disable IPv6 in Gluster, but it disables using IPv6 as default in Gluster.

----------

